# Excel + CSM+B + Fe mix



## czado (May 26, 2005)

I just got my first bottle of Excel, and plan to use it as a supplement to yeast CO2 (>40ppm) to get rid of stubborn fuzz (maybe BBA) algae. The bottle says the formula keeps iron in its ferrous state. If I add the proper amount of Excel to my trace mix bottle, will it make my mix last longer, since it keeps Fe available? Thanks.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi czado
Mixing unknown chemicals doesn’t have to work well. It is better keeping them separately.

Edward


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, Edward. I wish I had a microscope to verify, but after no visible percipitation I just rolled with it. I currently use the Excel bottle and an Excel + CSM+B + Fe bottle, and dose alternating bottles each day, with target of ~.2ppm Fe every day and 4mL Excel every other day, in ~15g. Have way less algae and great color from the plants, and think Excel and effect on Fe have at least something to do with it.

There's progression pics, anecdotal info, and other people's experience and advice here (off site), if interested.


----------

